# Exostectomy cuneiforms and cuboid CPT



## Jeffs1977 (Nov 5, 2011)

Per my surgeons Op Note, he did the following surgery:

1. Cheilectomy left first MTP Joint 
2. Exostectomy left third and fourth cuboid and lateral cuneiforms and cuboid bone
3. Placement of postoperative ankle block

I know the Cheilectomy is CPT 28289, however I have no clue on #2 and #3. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Nov 9, 2011)

Jeffs1977 said:


> Per my surgeons Op Note, he did the following surgery:
> 
> 1. Cheilectomy left first MTP Joint
> 2. Exostectomy left third and fourth cuboid and lateral cuneiforms and cuboid bone
> ...



I would use 28122 for exostectomy each bone..........and post op block is included.

I know there has been debate on this......some people use excision of bone cyst


----------

